# Fishing ...driving a guy crazy



## CrappieKeith (Jun 11, 2009)

Fishing…does it promote insanity?

Sometimes it does I think…cause insanity that it is. 
One definition of insanity is…doing the same old thing over and over expecting a different outcome.
Looking back we have had about 40 days of open water. I have this routine of hitting pannies for the 1st 3-4 weeks then shifting over to walleyes.

Where are the walleyes? Not where I normally find them and certainly not how I normally catch them.

Insanity was seeping into my core. I had been working these breaks trolling my plastics and I was not marking any walleyes.None…zero…noda…zilch!
What in the heck! Where did they go? Break after break…nothing.
That’s when I had to take a break and regroup.
I’ve often said fishing is like a puzzle and that if I kept removing pieces that did not fit I’d finally put it all together.
Sure enough that’s what had to happen.
I had to forget what I used to do and do something different. 
The breaks I had been working were 10-12 feet of water. So I went deep into 18-25 feet of water…tada! There they were. I also switched back to live bait on a slip bobber. And slowed down the presentation by just sitting there in 1 spot.
It was a good switch, but I still had this feeling that there might be another way to catch those tasty eaters.
So I went totally in a different direction And fished really shallow at dusk…once again I struck walleye gold!
Those marble eyes were actually up in 6-8 feet of water and they could not resist those fathead minnows twitching on my hook under a bobber once again.

It’s been a real confusing spring with as cold as it has been. Surface water temps are still hovering in the low 60 degree range. I can clearly see the weed banks like cabbage and coontail building offering up those transition areas that fish like walleyes will hold up in or patrol looking for the baitfish.
Last week I decided to anchor up once again only this time toss leeches out there next to a cabbage bed on the deeper side and that paid off well.

This spring has been an eye opener and a little crazy or insane out there ,but now that I’ve got that pattern down pat some relief is coming and so once again the laughter and giggles are back in the boat. Who knew fishing could drive a guy to go insane?

Pike have been picking up in most of the lakes I’ve been fish and the walleyes …well you know!
I have also been seeing a fair number of good sized pan fish back out in that 6-8 feet of water over weed beds. The bass are thick too in these areas.

From the word I am getting, the rivers around the area are producing well with good walleye activity as well.

This is a great time to get the kids out for some fast action. Those pannies are hitting everything under the sun you can throw at them.

On a somber note we lost another fisherman due to a drowning on Big Sandy last weekend. I’m sure you all have already heard the news.
I believe he did not have a life jacket when they found him as he floated into shore next to his boat.
I do not know exactly why or how he managed to drown, but chances are that if he had his pdf on he would still be telling his fishing stories to his friends and family today.
His story reminds all of us that we need to be safe on the water.
I normally do not fish with one on unless I am out alone or in big water or big waves.
There are times when it is better to be a bit safer even if a bit uncomfortable.
My heart goes out to his family and I hope that they recover sooner than later from this tragic event. 

If you would like to see pictures and or videos of my fishing trips you can go to www.ckoutdoors.com and look in the open water reports topic area.
There are also many others from around the state and in other parts of the US including Canada that are reporting.
You maybe wanting to go on a trip and need current or specific information.
We can be a source for you at ckoutdoors.
There’s also a ton of info from guys that fish hard about gear. So if you want to know about a certain reel or maybe a locator or what have you…join in and ask away!
I’m sure you will get exactly the information you’ll be looking for.

See ya on the water!
And God Bless.
CK


----------

